# Uncle Gillbert for Munsters Living Room



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know who produced this? Very Kool!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Picture please?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I tried loading it but it won`t work.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a link...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Muns...148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f11169494

Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Seems pretty obvious.
The guy selling it on ebay, is the one that produces it.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Just found a link to the site.But because that part of the site is under construction you won`t see it there.
http://www.blueskymodels.net/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think this is the same guy.....
Mcdee


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If its not the same guy its a related person. The eBay listing says its made by Bluesky and the seller is Blueskyhelper


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes. It is the same guy - He does really nice work - Great to deal with. CultTVman sells his stuff, too.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> If its not the same guy its a related person. The eBay listing says its made by Bluesky and the seller is Blueskyhelper


Yeah I just found that out.This guys name is Rob.He told me he is just putting the finishing touches on a new Grandpa & then Marilyn in a Vampirella pose in a leopard skin bikini.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh & he`s building a website.And while I`m here I should mention that I just won that Uncle Gilbert. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You're gonna love that Uncle Gilbert! I have some of his Dark Shadows minis as well as TV's Batman, joker, and Penguin in the same scale as the old Ideal plastic figures...VERY nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just curious as to why this guy Rob is such a mystery? (At least to me he is.) I've tried contacting him with no response. He does fantastic work and has even posted offering his talent to sculpt for people. 

At one time in my life I have owned the Munster Living Room but have never built it. Now, I gots ta get it and build it with these marvelous additions! 
BTW, what scale are these anyway?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bluesky Rob is a member here...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=75037
I've got his all glow Forgotten Prisoner and Mini FP, his Wolfman Wolfwagon conversion kit and his Dark Shadows minis...Uncle Gillbert ought to be another cool addition :thumbsup:


















Mcdee


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Bluesky Rob is a member here...
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=75037
> 
> 
> ...


Only 5 posts and hasn't logged onto Hobbytalk in almost a year. I'm thinking HT _might_ not the best way to try to contact him.

Mcdee, have you got a pic of the wolfman Wagon parts?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

This stuff looks great, but is there any way to get it for less than $70 a figure? That's expensive enough for me to hold back.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Personally I think that kit is cool looking. And you got it, well that's great. When you build and paint it make sure you show us cause I'd like to see him done. 

Now are you saying this goes in the Munster living room kit? I didn't realize that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just Plain Al said:


> Only 5 posts and hasn't logged onto Hobbytalk in almost a year. I'm thinking HT _might_ not the best way to try to contact him.
> 
> Mcdee, have you got a pic of the wolfman Wagon parts?


Here are a couple of pictures of the Wolfman for the conversion of the Wagon...I used it for a Dio I was doing...























...I still plan on using him for a conversion of the Monster Rod (or another one) 
Looks as the BOX ART does!
Mcdee


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Cool! And I remember a few pics of the dio when you first started it, nice work!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just Plain Al said:


> Only 5 posts and hasn't logged onto Hobbytalk in almost a year. I'm thinking HT _might_ not the best way to try to contact him.


Never have tried PMing him. Used his email address_ he _provided.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Kit said:


> This stuff looks great, but is there any way to get it for less than $70 a figure? That's expensive enough for me to hold back.


I don't know... if the guy that makes it sells it for $70 thats kinda hard to beat...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! Dats coool. And it looks like hes building a little Aurora Creature while hes watching tv! ( glueing an arm on it looks like) With the couch, thats three kits in one! Pretty good deal I think. Now he just needs a lil coffee table with a tube of glue and some paints!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Bluesky Rob is a member here...
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=75037
> I've got his all glow Forgotten Prisoner and Mini FP, his Wolfman Wolfwagon conversion kit and his Dark Shadows minis...Uncle Gillbert ought to be another cool addition :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Where has he been displaying this stuff?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ebay...keep checking...he'll probably have a bunch up for sale in the next couple of days as it's close to Christmas...
http://myworld.ebay.com/blueskyhelper/?_trksid=p4340.l2559























































Fun Stuff !
Mcdee


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

always enjoy visiting his eBay page.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Boy, I'd like to pick some of his stuff up but not on eebay. 
Anybody bought from him outside of the 'bay?
I'd also like to see everything he has available.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just noticed he's got more on Ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/blueskyhelp...346&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&_trksid=p4340.l2562

Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

otto said:


> Wow! Dats coool. And it looks like hes building a little Aurora Creature while hes watching tv! ( glueing an arm on it looks like) With the couch, thats three kits in one! Pretty good deal I think. Now he just needs a lil coffee table with a tube of glue and some paints!


And his hat! lol


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i mailed him ages ago about a mini forgotten prisoner.. shipping on this to the UK was $30!!!!!.... needless to say i aint got one!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Gilbert has arrived.Freakin sweet piece! The detail on the miniature Aurora Creature kit has incredible detail.


----------

